# goodnight to the chubster.



## tara_hearts (Jan 4, 2008)

So I have decided to try and become a healthier, happier, and hopefully skinnier person. I am 19 years old, 5'5 and 125 lbs and I feel huge. I was happy with my weight around 117 lbs. But now that I am engaged I guess I have been eating more, I cook alot because my fiance is into weightlifting and needs alot of food to gain weight, exactly the opposite of what I need to do.

So I decided to make this thread to kinda keep as a log, to track my progress and hopefully keep me on track. Haha I started by ordering apricot chicken with veggies at olive garden instead of a huge bowl of pasta. But then I carbo loaded with the breadsticks argh. I just love food, love to eat, love to cook. It's really hard. And I am really unmotivated when it comes to excercise. I have to force myself onto the treadmill and the whole time I am on there all I can think about is when it is time to get off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any motivational tips would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thursday - fast walked/ran 1 mile
Friday (today) - Fast walked/ran 1 mile


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: delete *wrong place**

Well you've got a great start by exercising.  Try downloading some fun music and listening to it while you're working out.  I like watching TV, too because then I'm doing something instead of just sitting around.  You might try incorporating some light weights or taking a class or two to mix things up.  Also, try different exercise machines.  Maybe the treadmill isn't for you, but the elliptical machine is.    It's frustrating and strange at first, but once you get into a routine, it will feel natural and you'll love working out!

If you like cooking, I love the Cooking Light Cookbook.  It has some great recipies for old favorites, but in a healthier, lighter version.  That way, you can feel like you're eating the same foods, but they're better for you.  Lastly, drink loooots of water.  It will keep you from feeling as hungry, so you'll eat less, plus it helps speed up your metabolism.  HTH and good luck.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome that your trying to get healthy!

And, wow I love cooking to ...oddly I eat less if I cook though. No clue why.

Some motivational tips:
*Definitely download some upbeat good music...that's the single most helpful thing for me!
*If you can watch tv do it...I wish I could by my elliptical is set up facing a mirror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Break it all down into smaller goals. Instead of saying my goal is to be my ultimate goal weight of (fill in the blank). Break it down into smaller steps. Maybe your first goal is to start walking a certain amount of time a certain amount of days per week. Or 5 min of cardio week 1, 10 min of cardio week 2, 15 min of cardio week 3, and so on. Or it could be slowly cutting out things from your diet a few at a time and reducing portions each week. Also, I find writing down my goals and the date that goal was achieved in a workout notebook. Really shows you that you are accomplishing things. Logging your weight and more importantly measurements can be very motivating also.
*Print out a calendar for that month n buy those star stickers or any other stickers you like...but make sure there 2 different colors or sticks. That way you can put a sticker on the calendar for days you do cardio and a sticker for days you do strength training. It was a tip I got from a good friend of mine and I've found it very helpful...I have happy face stickers and sponge bob stickers! Hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Taking progress pictures is extremely motivating. You can see the changes and how well your progressing and still see what you were and now are.
*Tell friends and family about your nutrition and workout plans. For a lot of people telling others their plan gives them the extra push to keep up with it and actually do it since people know. No one really wants to look like a failure or quitter.
*Find a workout buddy. 

Also, two books I would highly recommend are:
- Dana Carpender's Every-Calorie-Counts Cookbook
- 28-Day Body Shapeover by Brad Schoenfeld

If you have any other questions feel free to PM me! I'd be more than happy to answer them!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 27, 2008)

Five five 125 pounds is a normal, fit weight. I wouldn't drop much below 117. I'd just eat clean and exercise.


----------



## florabundance (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Five five 125 pounds is a normal, fit weight. I wouldn't drop much below 117. I'd just eat clean and exercise._

 
I totally agree.

And also, you mentioned about breadsticks with your meal. People diss carbs so much, and yeh, we shouldn't eat too many but balance is the key. For example, (according to one of those nutrition shows), we are only really supposed to eat a handful of pasta, as opposed to filling the plate. Little things like that, I think, are the important things.

On that note, good luck with achieving your goal!


----------

